# WTF....



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 11, 2006)

What a piece of shit..........

http://www.rangeragainstwar.com/

I don't like how he is capitalizing on the Ranger name for one...


----------



## EATIII (Dec 11, 2006)

a complete oxygen thief!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 11, 2006)

it is America!


----------



## Looon (Dec 11, 2006)

Since he was stupid enough to post his full name, Ive put it up over at AR.com to see if he is who and what he claims to be.

Stand by..........


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 11, 2006)

Ranger Luna said:


> Since he was stupid enough to post his full name, Ive put it up over at AR.com to see if he is who and what he claims to be.
> 
> Stand by..........


 

Cool I was wondering that as well


----------



## Looon (Dec 11, 2006)

Bust him out openly on his own site..........


----------



## Charlie (Dec 11, 2006)

Must be tabbed I guess?

Since he claims SF status so much, wonder why he didn't use that in his name?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah I was wondering that too, claiming SF....and using his Ranger School title.   Maybe it didnt fit into his logo. lol


----------



## Looon (Dec 11, 2006)

'Ranger' just seems to be the flavor of the day, so to speak, the last 15 yrs or so.:uhh:


----------



## Looon (Dec 11, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Must be tabbed I guess?
> 
> Since he claims SF status so much, wonder why he didn't use that in his name?


It's starting to look that way. Stand by.............


----------



## PurduePara203 (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't recall any part of the creed, specifically the  5th and 6th stanzas, saying anything about questioning the motives for war.  Fuck this guy.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 11, 2006)

some live by the creed, others use the school to pad their promotion folder


----------

